# 12 Week Cutting Journal



## Josh99 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am going to do a 12 week long cut and I thought it would be cool to track my progress. I am going to be on the CKD diet the whole time and I have calculated my daily requirements. 

bmr=2100

Saturday
** 1995 calories
** 188g fat
** *74g protein
Sunday
** *1890 calories
** * 158g fat
** * 71g protein
Monday
** * 1785 calories
** * *128g fat
** * *156g protein
Tuesday
** * * *2100 calories
** * * 163g fat
** * * *157g protein
Wednesday
** * *1890 calories
** * *174g fat
** * *141g protein
Thursday
** * 1785 calories
** * *128g fat
** * *156g protein
Friday
** * * 2730 calories
** * * 477g carb
** * *136g protein
** * * 30g fat
I got this from a thread on this site.

My goal is to at least lose 1 pound a week and maintain my current muscle mass.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is what im at right now
Chest- 44in
Waist- 36.5in
Arround stomach- 35.5in
Arm- 15 3/4in
Legs- 22.5in
Neck- 15 3/4in

Height- 5'9
Weight- 178
BF- 18.11%-19.75% (dont know how accurate used a online calculator)
Visible Abs- 4
The supplements I am using are HEAT stack by Genomyx and Optimum Creatine and whey protein.

Training
Saturday-off

Sunday-chest, tri. Jog 4 miles before bed.

Monday-off. Jog 4 miles.

Tuesday-Back, bi. Jog 4 miles before bed

Wednesday- Shoulder, trap, forearms. 

Thursday- off. Jog 4 Miles

Friday- Legs. Jog 4 miles before bed.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 1, 2011)

Today legs
Deadlift- 275lbs 5x5
Hack squat- 185lbs 4x8
Squat- 185lbs 4x10
Legs extension- 100lbs 12,10,8,6
Leg curl- 50lbs 3x8


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 1, 2011)

8:45-9:30pm jogging

Total calories for the day 1910
188g protein 
120g fat
17g carbs

I did not do the usual Friday eating that I am going to be doing. Also I weighed myself after jogging and I was 175.5 wonder what I will be tomorrow morning.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Im switching up my workouts to better fit my carb up day

Monday-Shoulder, Trap, Forearms
Tuesday-off. Jog 4 miles
Wednesday- off. 
Thursday- off. Jog 4 miles
Friday- Legs
Saturday- Chest, Tri. 
Sunday- Back, Bi. Jog 4 miles


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Chest, Tri day
Flat bench- 220lbs 5x5
Incline- 185x5 185x5 180x5 180x5 180x5
Skullcrushers- 60lbs 5x5
Tri pulldowns- 50lbs 4x12
Incline DB- 50lbs 4x12
Skullcrushers- 50x12, 50x10, 50x8, 50x8
Incline bench- 135x15, 135x9. 155x7


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Think I might be in Ketosis now. My mouth tastes weird and I have some greenish stanky piss. Fun

Also I am not hungry at all and have no cravings but still goin to maintain my normal eating schedule.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

2143 calories
207g protein
138g fat
20g carb

Not really following the diet exactly cause I'm eating to much protein and not enough fat but it's still working I guess.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 2, 2011)

Also think I am doing to do carb up on Friday through Saturday starting next week.


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey man, diet looks good! When I did the UD2.0, I would carb up thursday night and friday, then have a serious workout on saturday. You might want to give it a try... I enjoyed it.

Also, I think if you can see some abs, that puts you close to 10%bf. Not 100% sure though. On chest day, do you do incline 3 times? One with DB and 2 with BB?


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya i did incline 3 times i was just focusing on upper chest that day I change it up tho.And last night I was in Ketosis and I could not sleep at all and could not keep legs still is this normal? So at 3am I chugged 3 gator aids and made pancakes with maple syrup and I passed out till 10:30. Think I'm going to try it one more time after my post workout meal and if I get the same sleeplessness from Ketosis I can't do it cause I'm 18 and still have school everyday.


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 3, 2011)

I did legs, back, bi today to work off my unplanned crap meal. I'm going to get back into Ketosis after my post workout meal hopefully I can sleep.

Deadlift
135x12
205x6
310x3 last week I could only get it once! PR oh ya. This is every plate I have put on my 45lbs bar.
275 4x5
275x4

Hack Squat
190 4x8  increase from last week

Squat
135x12
190 3x10 have to be careful don't have anything to catch me if I fail.

BB curl
125x5
125x5
125x5
115x7

Pull ups
3x6

Bentover BB rows 
135x12
165 2x8


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Weighed 172.5lb this morning. Was 178 last week.

Also my 4-pack is showing really good.


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey man, did you ever decide if you were going to start UD2.0?


----------



## Josh99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya it said take 2 weeks of maintenance before u start goin to start once I get all my supps from the mail which should be like 1-2 days


----------

